# Grizzly G1018 8" jointer



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Just picked it up tonight used. Nice piece of machinery.
Makes my Jet 6" look like a 4". This isn't a picture I took. It's still sitting in the trailer till tomorrow.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Congratulations, Mike!!! I'm majorly jealous.. but glad for ya!!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

It doesn't look like it's been "used" very much. Congrats Mike that's a real nice addition to your shop!


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

BigJimAK said:


> Congratulations, Mike!!! I'm majorly jealous.. but glad for ya!!


Me too.. Ive had my eye on the 8" with 2 hp 110/220 motor form grizzly perhaps for Christmas for me.. congratulations on your new tool


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Congrats on your latest acquisition Mike, BUT is there room for it in your half of the garage? I have room if you don't.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Sitting on your trailer huh, till morning huh? Well it was!! :haha::haha: That sir is one nice piece of machinery, and I suppose you got it for a song. Some guys get all the nice stuff!:sold::sold:




AxlMyk said:


> Just picked it up tonight used. Nice piece of machinery.
> Makes my Jet 6" look like a 4". This isn't a picture I took. It's still sitting in the trailer till tomorrow.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Doc, there's room, at least when I get rid of the other one there will be.
Got it for a real nice price Jerry. $350 ain't bad by my reckoning.
It's safe, it's on the trailer, in my garage.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Mike,

Ifin ya don't have room in your shop, you can send it my way.  Very nice buy!!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

$350?????? :sold:
That's not a sale that's a STEAL!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

You got that for 350.00?? Was the guy asleeo or dead?? How come I never get in on such deals?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

nice 
It looks like the one below  almost..they are a having 15 and 20% this weekend 
About .88 per. lb..  about 320.oo at hf..new in the box


- Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices

=======




AxlMyk said:


> Just picked it up tonight used. Nice piece of machinery.
> Makes my Jet 6" look like a 4". This isn't a picture I took. It's still sitting in the trailer till tomorrow.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

I can almost tell that you are doing tomorrow! And it might be also late tonite. Thats one nice machine!!! I will never find a steal like that. Com on, Wipe that grin off :sarcastic:


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

It's hardly a new machine. Has some paint scrapes and needs a major cleaning and oiling. Going to spend some time on it before using it. I also have to get 220 volts wired up. I've been wanting to do that for the table saw anyway. Now I have a good reason to do it. The tables are very clean, with no rust or staining. 
I'll start tinkering with it tomorrow.


----------



## Bonehead V.2 (Aug 23, 2009)

xplorx4 said:


> You got that for 350.00?? Was the guy asleeo or dead?? How come I never get in on such deals?




Because you didn't have a V-8.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

AxlMyk said:


> It's hardly a new machine. Has some paint scrapes and needs a major cleaning and oiling. Going to spend some time on it before using it. I also have to get 220 volts wired up. I've been wanting to do that for the table saw anyway. Now I have a good reason to do it. The tables are very clean, with no rust or staining.
> I'll start tinkering with it tomorrow.


Post pictures, buddy!


----------



## Schechner (Oct 13, 2009)

Please excuse me as I wipe up the puddle of drool. I'm still using a little old 4" Craftsman.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

BigJimAK said:


> Post pictures, buddy!


OK. Here's a few.
I took the fence back off and cleaned the gunk off the ways. It still had the shipping grease, or whatever that stuff is. A little filing on the bottom edge of the fence, and it's back together.
The fence angle adjuster is nothing like any of the manual pictures, but it's functional.

I wired a heavy extension cord to the 220 breaker panel and put a female plug on the end. That got run to the tools area in the garage, and I have plenty extra so I can plug something in outside the garage door. Plugged the jointer in, hit the on button, and no smoke. It ran fine. (Yes, I tested it before putting it in the trailer). It has a magnetic switch, which is nice.

A 7" piece of that 100 year old pine I have was my test piece. It came out flat, and smooth. The machine came with a new set of blades that I'll be installing. There is a small nick in the ones on it.

Now, for a comparison between the Jet and the Grizzly.
The fit and finish on the Jet is much nicer than the Grizzly. Cast surfaces are smooth, and the mechanical operation of it is nicer. That meaning the way table clamps and gib adjusters are used in the jointer. As long as the tables are co-planer, a jointer is a jointer. They all do the same thing.

I think I'll be keeping this one around for a while.


----------

